# Music of Ukrainian Romantic Period composer Mykola Lysenko



## Mirosonic (22 d ago)

Hello, my name is Myroslav Gutej.
Mykola Lysenko was a Ukrainian Romantic period composer who is basically not known outside of Ukraine.
I was born and live in Perth Western Australia. My father was born in Ukraine. I pretty much cannot speak the language.
I have just not long ago put up on You Tube my playing of 2 of of his pieces and will continue to record and post on You Tube more of his compositions

His most famous piece is his fabulous Overture to his opera Taras Bulba. A few other European orchestras have recorded it and put it on You Tube as well.

This version of the Overture is by the Odessa Philharmonic Orchestra. I actually saw OPO perform this in Perth when they came and played at the Perth Fesival.
The piece is stirring and was played as an encore and got a raving review. Hope you enjoy


----------

